# Sorry guys! Second question of the day.



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

After a good cleaning session i was showing the results to a professional detailer. While he said i had a good little routine for the bodywork he recommended adding one more process, a sealer. Only problem is i cant remember for the life of me when he recommended to do it.

Routine is as follows:
Wash and dry
Polish with Autoglym SRP
Poorboys Blackhole
Wax with Autoglym HD Wax.

Now ive bought some Chemical Guys Jetseal but where do i add it into the process?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Prob before the wax, although a sealing is a artificial wax so not sure why you would use it as well as a wax.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Seal after the wax mate. 100%.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Mike007 said:


> Seal after the wax mate. 100%.


I hope you're not serious!

He'd just as well throw his sealant down the drain as put it on top of wax...it's not in a month of Sundays going to bond to a waxed surface.

Dave


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree...It's polish/sealant/wax


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, wash/polish/seal/wax


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Morning Fellas. Each to their own I suppose. I've had my TT for one month. My previous car I had was detailed twice including paint correction. The chap that detailed my car is without doubt one of the best detailers on the planet. He generally wins best car at most shows he gets involved with. When he detailed my car he used V7 last after cleaning/polish and waxing. I have just asked him if i had misunderstood what he did and no i was right. 
This is his reply. 
'I waxed and then after waxing and curing you use V7 which is a quick detailer which has sealant properties in it. It is used on a car which is either waxed or already sealed.' This is the link to the sealer i use.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_ ... ybrv7g.htm

You can see that it says its a sealer. I have been waxing my car then sealing with it V7 for ages. If your car is done correctly you should never need to re polish it unless there is some correction that needs doing. If you polish it everytime you wash it you just undo all that hard you have done.

In relation to using V7 as a sealant and it not bonding to wax I disagree. I waxed my car the other day then sealed it. Having finished I then realised that I'd missed a small section on my car door. The wax was still on the door and i'd put V7 over the top. No way would it shift. The V7 was totally protecting the wax. The only way to shift it was to use polish then re wax that area and re seal it. This is the result.....





































Check out the detailer i used. Just amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... 9SFWZdk7ss






Admission of confusion on my last thread :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

tbh I have not seen that detailing spray that acts like a sealant before and therefore it may be different but traditional synthetic sealants (which could be used instead of a wax) normally wouldn't bond very well to a wackos surface or would remove the wax in the process. Well, that is my experience so for me I would seal first.

I may try some of that quick detailed though as it looks pretty good.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Phil_RS said:


> tbh I have not seen that detailing spray that acts like a sealant before and therefore it may be different but traditional synthetic sealants (which could be used instead of a wax) normally wouldn't bond very well to a wackos surface or would remove the wax in the process. Well, that is my experience so for me I would seal first.
> 
> I may try some of that quick detailed though as it looks pretty good.


Yep fair enough Phil. We all have different methods and experiences with cleaning our cars. V7 is brilliant. Very easy to use with great results. 
Also in fairness I have to say I haven't used the traditional sealants so I accept they may not bond to wax.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fellas. Sorry there is some confusion here. I understand that wax is always the last stage when using a proper sealant or wax as the last stage product. But what I mean by wax then seal, is for the V7 stage which is described as a sealant but is quick detailed orientated.
Sorry fellas if I've caused any confusion.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

GroverUK said:


> After a good cleaning session i was showing the results to a professional detailer. While he said i had a good little routine for the bodywork he recommended adding one more process, a sealer. Only problem is i cant remember for the life of me when he recommended to do it.
> 
> Routine is as follows:
> Wash and dry
> ...


Wouldn't Poorboys Blackhole take most of the Autoglym polish off if you applied both together as i thought that both do more or less the same job? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> > After a good cleaning session i was showing the results to a professional detailer. While he said i had a good little routine for the bodywork he recommended adding one more process, a sealer. Only problem is i cant remember for the life of me when he recommended to do it.
> ...


Blackhole isnt really a polish as such more of a filler, it hides light swirls and scratches. The car could really do with a correction detail but i dont really want to send it off somewhere to get it done. I want to buy a da polisher and do it myself as its something im getting more intrested in. For now though the blackhole hides all its little sins :wink: .


----------

